

Philip K. Dick’s Masterpiece Years - MikeCapone
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/23/books/23philip.html

======
Charlie_B
I'm a huge fan of his novels (I am currently working through his final trilogy
now, which is a masterpiece), but this work seems like a money grab. The woman
who wrote it was married to him for only 5 years and then "spen[t] the ensuing
years seeking the man behind the disguise"?

In any case, he seemed to be an interesting man, so it is probably an
interesting book. It sounds like it was edited well and includes a lot of the
historical record on his life.

